# not so beginner guitar?



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guys, i wanted to get an electric guitar that's not so much for beginners but i am a beginner, but i don't wanna go and replace it once i get better.

the kits they sell at long and mcquade and stuff are like 200-300. but i'm willing to spend around 500$ for a decent keeper guitar.

there's also some brands that scare me since their as expensive as fender and etc. but i've never heard of them?

help?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Like what brands? Eastwood makes some cool guitars for a low price. Two common guitars people are told to look into are Fender Mexicans and Epiphone G-400. Depends on the sound you are looking for.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

i keep hearing they have different sounds, are they really that noticeable?

and brand wise i'm leaning toward more well known since i don't know much, but i'm staying away from les paul cause that's something i wanna upgrade to when i'm better.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of music do you like to listen do/want to play?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

gggelo said:


> i keep hearing they have different sounds, are they really that noticeable?
> 
> and brand wise i'm leaning toward more well known since i don't know much, but i'm staying away from les paul cause that's something i wanna upgrade to when i'm better.


Very, theres a big difference between single coils and humbuckers. Not to mention the wood that the guitar is made from.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> What kind of music do you like to listen do/want to play?


i like most if not all? maybe something versatile would be good...


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Mogwaii said:


> Very, theres a big difference between single coils and humbuckers. Not to mention the wood that the guitar is made from.


...
damn.
didn't know that...

where can i read up on this stuff?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

being a wiki-loser, I'm going to say wikipedia. Google some starter tips. Ultimate-guitar has guides to starting out.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Why don't you figure out what kind of guitar you really want (like a Les Paul) and get a less expensive version of that. An Epiphone maybe, but they're still kinda expensive depending on your budget $300+. 

On the other hand, I (and many other people) started out by buying a decent Strat style guitar for around the $200 range.

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd recommend any of the Performance Series models by Godin. They're at the top end of your price range, but they are the only guitars I've found for under $500 that don't require new pickups or machine heads. Plus, they're made in Canada.

The build quality of my Exit 22 rivals any US-made Fender or Gibson.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was me I'd be looking for a used Mexican Telecaster, I really like the 50's and 60's reissue series, I think the pickups are different to my ears.
You can find great deals on these and they twang almost as good as they rock.
Really consistent qualitywise and teles are amazingly versatile, if you got the hands, but that's what it's really all about in the end anyway.
And a real good chance you'd get your money back if you decided to sell.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

sgiven said:


> Why don't you figure out what kind of guitar you really want (like a Les Paul) and get a less expensive version of that. An Epiphone maybe, but they're still kinda expensive depending on your budget $300+.
> 
> On the other hand, I (and many other people) started out by buying a decent Strat style guitar for around the $200 range.
> 
> How much are you willing to spend?


400 ish, but i'd rather not get a les paul copy cause if i think it'd be nicer to have many styles in the long run.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Andy said:


> I'd recommend any of the Performance Series models by Godin. They're at the top end of your price range, but they are the only guitars I've found for under $500 that don't require new pickups or machine heads. Plus, they're made in Canada.
> 
> The build quality of my Exit 22 rivals any US-made Fender or Gibson.


i just checked out the website they look pretty good.

thanks


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

voxworld said:


> If it was me I'd be looking for a used Mexican Telecaster, I really like the 50's and 60's reissue series, I think the pickups are different to my ears.
> You can find great deals on these and they twang almost as good as they rock.
> Really consistent qualitywise and teles are amazingly versatile, if you got the hands, but that's what it's really all about in the end anyway.
> And a real good chance you'd get your money back if you decided to sell.


i found one that someone was selling for 350 i think, it only has a few minor dings and they say that the electronics are good.
but i'm not too sure if it's a good deal. or what to test for as such.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> i like most if not all? maybe something versatile would be good...


Something with single coils (Hendrix, Clapton, blues) and humbuckers (GnR, AC/DC, heavy rock) would be best then.

Godin makes several models that fit the description in the $500 (new) range, a new or used Made in Mexico Stratocaster HSS (two single coils, one humbucker). The Yamaha Pacifica get great reviews and are very reasonable and I believe are HSS as well.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

would this happend to have a humbucker single single?

http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/3/206/r2/2465h2m_20.jpeg


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Paul said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'd throw in a thumbs up for the Godin guitars too. They don't have the name cachet of Gender or Fibson, but they are Canadian and/or US made, and the best bang for buck in guitars, IMHO.


so a godin with hss is what i should get?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

gggelo said:


> so a godin with hss is what i should get?


That is what I would recommend. Either the SD or Exit 22 would be perfect -- if anything will hold you back with those two guitars, it will be the amp you're plugging into.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gggelo said:


> but i'm staying away from les paul cause that's something i wanna upgrade to when i'm better.


why wait? why hold off on something you really want if you're thinking "well i have to be this good in order to justify owning this guitar"

not quite . I bought my les paul when i was 17, i was not and am not a great and amazing guitarist - I still love the guitar and it's my workhorse/baby.

first thing's first: you need to go out and actually test out some guitars.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> first thing's first: you need to go out and actually test out some guitars.


X2. I bought my first guitar after feeling up several, and I couldn't even play a single note. Pick it up, hold it, strum the strings, and ask one of the staff to play it a little bit so you know how it sounds. If you know what kind of amp you're looking at, have them plug it into that. Ultimately, get something that catches your eye. You'll know it when you see/hold it.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Andy said:


> That is what I would recommend. Either the SD or Exit 22 would be perfect -- if anything will hold you back with those two guitars, it will be the amp you're plugging into.


what about the velocity? me likey.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Budda said:


> why wait? why hold off on something you really want if you're thinking "well i have to be this good in order to justify owning this guitar"
> 
> not quite . I bought my les paul when i was 17, i was not and am not a great and amazing guitarist - I still love the guitar and it's my workhorse/baby.
> 
> first thing's first: you need to go out and actually test out some guitars.


well the guitar i wanted to buy was a 1958 gibson les paul. i just think it's gorgeous. there's lesser brands that look quite like it but don't look as good.

i went to long and mcquade to try them out but don't really know what to look for and etc. i'm still reading up on these humbuckers and single things.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> X2. I bought my first guitar after feeling up several, and I couldn't even play a single note. Pick it up, hold it, strum the strings, and ask one of the staff to play it a little bit so you know how it sounds. If you know what kind of amp you're looking at, have them plug it into that. Ultimately, get something that catches your eye. You'll know it when you see/hold it.


oh man. amp's a whole nother chapter. i don't have the slightest idea which one to get, size + knobs + brand = confusion.

i was thinking of looking at pawnshops too, but then already not knowing very much + not brand new = damages i don't know about = not actual value for money.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

gggelo said:


> what about the velocity? me likey.


Lovely guitar. If you can afford it (it's $800 IIRC), go for it.

I was ready to buy one, but it's too similar to my Exit 22 to justify the expense.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Andy said:


> Lovely guitar. If you can afford it (it's $800 IIRC), go for it.
> 
> I was ready to buy one, but it's too similar to my Exit 22 to justify the expense.


D=
darnit.
outta my price range.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*How many amps and guitars have you tried at the store(s)?*

Listen for the difference between singles and humbuckers, get an idea as to which neck(s) you like the feel of, which guitars "feel good" to you in general, which amps have the features/tones you like the sound of when combined with a guitar (or guitars ) that appeal to you. 

Don't make the mistake of not understanding the the role that the amp plays in the total equation....and be sure to leave enough in your budget for a decent amp. 

Don't rush with deciding about an amp and a guitar...even if you just can't wait to get the gear and start playing.

Personally, I'd buy used.

Good Luck.

Keep us updated on your search.

Dave


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

For amps, I bought a Vox DA5 brand new for $140. It's a modeling amp, which means that it models different types of amps. It's only 5 watts so it's really only a practice amp but if you don't need power it might be a good option. A good alternative would be a Roland Microcube for around $150. The 5 watts is plenty loud enough for me to rock out in my house but if you plan on playing with others you'll probably need more ooomph.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gggelo said:


> well the guitar i wanted to buy was a 1958 gibson les paul. i just think it's gorgeous. there's lesser brands that look quite like it but don't look as good.
> 
> i went to long and mcquade to try them out but don't really know what to look for and etc. i'm still reading up on these humbuckers and single things.


since you dont have much experience, this is what you want to go for:

1. is the neck comfortable? if yes, proceed, if no, put back on the rack
2. is the guitar itself comfortable to sit with? if yes, proceed.
3. when you play a few notes or chords, does it ring out nicely *unplugged*? "A guitar that sounds huge unplugged is an aboslute monster plugged in"
4. fret size - do you like smaller frets like on epi/gibson, or bigger frets like schecters ibanez and LTD?
5. does the guitar need a setup? - play every note on 1 string going up the neck, and see if anything sounds off - 3rd fret should sound the same as 15th just an octave lower. If the guitar has a great neck and a comfy body but just needs a setup, that can be done!

that's the main things i'd look for. and look for obvious cracks or anything in the finish - this can get you a lower price too if you really like the guitar.

ON TO THE AMP:

1. find the same amp you have at home, if possible - only try out an amp better than yours *after* you've heard the guitar through your amp or similar. a good amp and good guitar can sound amazing, and that will Not be the tone you get when you bring it home lol.
2. keep the EQ (bass mids treble) at 5 on the amp for all channels. keep the gain at 5 on the distortion channel so you can still hear the characteristics of the guitar.

bring your amp if you can


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I just saw this on Craigslist (you're in Surrey right), it looks to be a fairly good deal - you could probably get the price down a bit with some haggling - get the amp thrown-in for free... I have no affiliation with the seller - I just saw it on CL.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/996215904.html


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

greco said:


> *How many amps and guitars have you tried at the store(s)?*
> 
> Listen for the difference between singles and humbuckers, get an idea as to which neck(s) you like the feel of, which guitars "feel good" to you in general, which amps have the features/tones you like the sound of when combined with a guitar (or guitars ) that appeal to you.
> 
> ...


sweet! thanks! i've just tried at long and mcquade's rental area, i feel slightly bad going into a guitar store, pulling down a nice dingless guitar and playing with it. it's like i'm lowering down the value just by holding it.

okay okay, so an amp's important. have to read up on that too.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> For amps, I bought a Vox DA5 brand new for $140. It's a modeling amp, which means that it models different types of amps. It's only 5 watts so it's really only a practice amp but if you don't need power it might be a good option. A good alternative would be a Roland Microcube for around $150. The 5 watts is plenty loud enough for me to rock out in my house but if you plan on playing with others you'll probably need more ooomph.


so more watts = more loudness. gotcha gotcha.

i just want one primarily for practice in the house. but if i was to plug in headphones does the amp still do it's magical goodness?


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Budda said:


> since you dont have much experience, this is what you want to go for:
> 
> 1. is the neck comfortable? if yes, proceed, if no, put back on the rack
> 2. is the guitar itself comfortable to sit with? if yes, proceed.
> ...


i'm printing this and shoving it in my wallet.
muahahhah.
i don't have an amp at home =/ but will go out in the market looking for one!


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

WEEZY said:


> I just saw this on Craigslist (you're in Surrey right), it looks to be a fairly good deal - you could probably get the price down a bit with some haggling - get the amp thrown-in for free... I have no affiliation with the seller - I just saw it on CL.
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/996215904.html


i saw that when someone said godin was a good brand.
i'll contact the seller to see if i can get more pictures or something.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

what do you guys think about this one?
http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ELECTRIC-GUITAR-great-shape-W0QQAdIdZ97356353
it's been in the back of my mind for a few days now.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> so more watts = more loudness. gotcha gotcha.
> 
> i just want one primarily for practice in the house. but if i was to plug in headphones does the amp still do it's magical goodness?


I plug my headphones into my DA5 all the time. It works just like normal, but all the sound goes into the headphones. The models and effects all work just fine.

Having said that, my $30 cheapo headphones are not good quality and as a result the sound is much poorer quality. One of these days I'll pick up a good set of phones and I expect the sound quality will improve. Still, it works well enough.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> I plug my headphones into my DA5 all the time. It works just like normal, but all the sound goes into the headphones. The models and effects all work just fine.
> 
> Having said that, my $30 cheapo headphones are not good quality and as a result the sound is much poorer quality. One of these days I'll pick up a good set of phones and I expect the sound quality will improve. Still, it works well enough.


i have a friend that can get me head phones for a good price. and she's pretty informed on those kinds of things. but it's good to know the amp's still doing what it does. through headphones.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice looking strat, see if he'll take $300 and it'll be well worth it.
A Tele is probably a little more versatile IMO, but that strat will always be worth 250 to 300, so very little risk financially.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

voxworld said:


> That's a nice looking strat, see if he'll take $300 and it'll be well worth it.
> A Tele is probably a little more versatile IMO, but that strat will always be worth 250 to 300, so very little risk financially.


well i don't ever plan on selling. these'll be my family earlooms


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a nice guitar for that price...maybe not as nice as the one in your Private Message box (HA!) but still great value for the $$. As voxworld said...if you can get it for $300 then you are laughing.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> That's a nice guitar for that price...maybe not as nice as the one in your Private Message box (HA!) but still great value for the $$. As voxworld said...if you can get it for $300 then you are laughing.


oh snap!
i just noticed that now. sorry.
but to have it shipped and not be able to "feel it up" is kinda discouraging.
must use guy's check list!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gggelo said:


> well i don't ever plan on selling. these'll be my family earlooms


yes, you say that now... lol

i've only kept my first guitar, my first acoustic, and my most expensive guitar lol


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a killer deal: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20007 (No, it's not a lefty -- read the description)


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so far i've learned.

single = lighter
p90 = middle
humbucker = heavier

now on to the wood.
does the neck affect guitar sound too?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Andy said:


> Here's a killer deal: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20007 (No, it's not a lefty -- read the description)


Thanks :wave:


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

you guys wanna throw in what kind of amp i should get?
just something for practice in my room. nothing big for shows and such.
(ps. roland micro cube any good? guy on cl selling for 110.)


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Roland Micro Cube is okay...it does sound rather thin and boxy because of the speaker and small cab, but it's good for what it is. I had a Cube 30, and it didn't impress me at all -- the clean and high gain sounds were there, but the Plexi, AC30 and Tweed models were awful.

The Traynor DynaGain 15 and Peavey Rage 158 are both decent practice combos. Marshall's MG stuff sounds fizzy and lifeless to me, and it's no great deal aside from the brand name.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> you guys wanna throw in what kind of amp i should get?
> just something for practice in my room. nothing big for shows and such.


Consider looking for a *used *Fender Pro Junior (15 watts)..not fancy, but something you might like. Try it at a store first and see what you think.

God luck

Dave


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so went down to the guy who was selling the fender strat
it was nice, alot less dings then i thought it'd have.
also went around for a walk to other guitar stores,
found out a bit more about telecasters and strats
(tele's got a certain bite that just gets to me. a bit uncomfy but nothing major.)
also got to try out a dano electro?
pretty nice little thing, light and the pick up closest to the neck is a killer.
it's cool.

off hopefully tomorow to retry the strat (got too nervous to plug it in and try :|)
and another guitar store!

keep the replies comming guys! they're lotsa help!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> ....tele's got a certain bite that just gets to me. a bit uncomfy but nothing major....


Someday, you might find that that Tele "bite" you experienced is just what you are looking for. Just like the "quack" is something Strat owners enjoy as being (somewhat) unique. Les Paul owners like the "growl" you can get. Some folks like sustain that lasts for days.

Keep kicking tires...it is bound to pay off.

Dave


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

greco said:


> Consider looking for a *used *Fender Pro Junior (15 watts)..not fancy, but something you might like. Try it at a store first and see what you think.
> 
> God luck
> 
> Dave


wow...
how much are those worth?
they seem very expensive...


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

greco said:


> Someday, you might find that that Tele "bite" you experienced is just what you are looking for. Just like the "quack" is something Strat owners enjoy as being (somewhat) unique. Les Paul owners like the "growl" you can get. Some folks like sustain that lasts for days.
> 
> Keep kicking tires...it is bound to pay off.
> 
> Dave


when one of the workers there played a strat in all of it's modes i just fell in love...
i really can't wait to get my own guitar =D


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

gggelo said:


> when one of the workers there played a strat in all of it's modes i just fell in love...
> i really can't wait to get my own guitar =D


I was more excited for my Les Paul than my '06 Cobalt. I don't even have the car anymore!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gggelo said:


> i keep hearing they have different sounds, are they really that noticeable?
> 
> and brand wise i'm leaning toward more well known since i don't know much, but i'm staying away from les paul cause that's something i wanna upgrade to when i'm better.


Other than the types of pickups (single coil vs. humbucker) I dont think theres that much of a difference in sound that a beginner or intermediate player can detect. EDIT: Ok maybe if you get into hollow body vs semi hollow vs. solid.
Most of the sound qualities are going to come from your choice of amp and settings. Ive been playing for 25yrs now and when playing through a distorted amp I cant tell the diff. between a guitar made from mahogany, alder or basswood. I think few of really could even though we all like to think we'd ace the pepsi challenge.

I think the main things for someone starting out on guitar to consider are 1) pickups 2) comfort and how the guitar feels TO YOU 3) some other features like whammy bar 4) appearance 5)durability, quality of build, resale value
My other piece of advice is budget more for thew amp than you think you would, and dont buy one based solely on watts/power as these can be misleading, and dont tell the real story of the amp's sound.


----------



## Boyko (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd suggest looking into a Gretsch Electromatic Jet or Corvette. Whiles Gretsches are usually expensive, these models are their inexpensive models. Made in Korea and China (depends when it was made), they're very good for the price. While alot of people have a hate-on for Chinese made guitars, the newer ones are great! Great fit and finish, and I havn't had any issues with it. 

I own a Jet and it plays great and is very versatile. I use it for rock, blues, jazz, even a bit of metal. Honestly I have a hard time replacing this guitar, even though I've been looking to upgrade. 

I got mine a couple years ago for $600 with the hardshell case. You could probbaly find one used for about $400.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think that is wise. You don't have to go much over the $200-300.00 range to get a pretty decent guitar. Here are three recommendations you may want to peruse.

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...fied-Telecaster-SH-Electric-Guitar?sku=512575
http://store.guitarfetish.com/index.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

this guy was selling his 98 mexi telecaster for 300 but now bumped it up to 400 in a matter of 6 hours.
still worth it?
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1021042760.html


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Other than the types of pickups (single coil vs. humbucker) I dont think theres that much of a difference in sound that a beginner or intermediate player can detect. EDIT: Ok maybe if you get into hollow body vs semi hollow vs. solid.
> Most of the sound qualities are going to come from your choice of amp and settings. Ive been playing for 25yrs now and when playing through a distorted amp I cant tell the diff. between a guitar made from mahogany, alder or basswood. I think few of really could even though we all like to think we'd ace the pepsi challenge.
> 
> I think the main things for someone starting out on guitar to consider are 1) pickups 2) comfort and how the guitar feels TO YOU 3) some other features like whammy bar 4) appearance 5)durability, quality of build, resale value
> My other piece of advice is budget more for thew amp than you think you would, and dont buy one based solely on watts/power as these can be misleading, and dont tell the real story of the amp's sound.


amp amp amp...
i don't really know much about that yet.
what makes a good one good?


----------



## Boyko (Dec 21, 2008)

Nah, you can usually get Mexi Teles for around $300. Antyhing higher than $400 is getting pricey if its a Standard MIM. 

Ask him if he'll take $350, otherwise you can find another one somewhere.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Boyko said:


> I'd suggest looking into a Gretsch Electromatic Jet or Corvette. Whiles Gretsches are usually expensive, these models are their inexpensive models. Made in Korea and China (depends when it was made), they're very good for the price. While alot of people have a hate-on for Chinese made guitars, the newer ones are great! Great fit and finish, and I havn't had any issues with it.
> 
> I own a Jet and it plays great and is very versatile. I use it for rock, blues, jazz, even a bit of metal. Honestly I have a hard time replacing this guitar, even though I've been looking to upgrade.
> 
> I got mine a couple years ago for $600 with the hardshell case. You could probbaly find one used for about $400.


there's not much gretches here, which slightly sucks.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Boyko said:


> Nah, you can usually get Mexi Teles for around $300. Antyhing higher than $400 is getting pricey if its a Standard MIM.
> 
> Ask him if he'll take $350, otherwise you can find another one somewhere.


mexi tele's more expensive then mexi strats?


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I think that is wise. You don't have to go much over the $200-300.00 range to get a pretty decent guitar. Here are three recommendations you may want to peruse.
> 
> http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...fied-Telecaster-SH-Electric-Guitar?sku=512575
> http://store.guitarfetish.com/index.html
> http://www.rondomusic.com/


i've been told to stray off from squiers,
and the other sites i don't even know anything or heard anything from them!

anyone comment about their quality?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Couple things that were not mentioned..

Check the return policy of the store..L&M is the best for me.

Check out the financing, L&M again. The beauty is you can buy what you Think you want and extend the time you can return it, you will have to pay a rental fee on return.

Rental, again L&M, rent guitars for $30 a month so you get a good feel for it exchange at anytime for a new one with no comitments.

Buy used but with a person who knows guitars and how to play it. The resale of a used guitar will be pretty much what you paid for it as opposed to a new guitar losing value once it is out of the store.

Amps, get a small modeling amp for the best price you can but go brand name like Line6 or VOX, just make sure it has a tuner in it.

The last thing is as you look at guitars pay attention to a few things so you can compare it to the next on you try, you will notice some trends.

Neck, thickness, shape, length, amount of frets.
Body, carved (contoured to your body VS square) how it sits, how it hangs, weight, knob locations, knobs (what they do) and pickups (Hum, Single, Split, Active, Hot, Cold) input jack.
Style, Strat style, Les style, Pointy, Weird.

After you have tried lots you will see a trend of what works for you, keep going till you can compare apples to apples.

Final word, whatever you buy you will no doubt exchange or upgrade..not to mention buy new gear as you get hooked.

Get in the game now, GAS will take care of the rest.

Good luck
Bev


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gggelo said:


> amp amp amp...
> i don't really know much about that yet.
> what makes a good one good?


Depends what your intentions are (play in a band, or just practice in your bedroom?), as well as style of music (jazz, metal, country, etc). 
Now would be a good time to start reading up.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so i went out again today.

actually tried out the guitar that i fancy at the moment.
wasn't uncomfortable but blame me for not knowing how to play a guitar, didn't sound too well.

also tried out a tele, still in the process of fixing he said, but i tried it out anyways to get the feel of it.
slightly uncomfortable but the sound it makes it well worth it if not makes it not matter.

went to... west coast music. looked around. they had an american fender for 2100, and she was telling me jay terser(sp?) was a good brand. cheap too.

went off to bone rattle, saw the micro cube for 150 (expensive!) and all the other guitars there were nothing special.

went back to surrey and stopped by long and mcquade, guys are helpful (just dislike how the rentals are set up, the guitars are too high for me to reach  )

and tomorow! pawn shop raiding time!


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Couple things that were not mentioned..
> 
> Check the return policy of the store..L&M is the best for me.
> 
> ...


those pickups just threw me off, but so far i'm digging blues/rock sortof genre, and i was told strats are good for that, and some said that tele's are good too.

i've never heard of vox or line 6 but i see them alot, so modeling versions of those are good? + tuner. the roland micro cube didn't seem so bad...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

any pickups in whatever guitar will get you the blues/rock stuff .

it's not so much about the pickups or the guitar, but how you use it. that said, some pickups/wood combinations/body styles make for a *slightly* better guitar towards X genre than others.

find a guitar that you're comfortable with!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What do you mean the rentals are to high?
As in action or high on the wall?

Don't be shy have them take it down for you, make sure buddy at the store plays your guitar through an amp close to what you want.

Budda is right about any pickup playing what you want.. Also keep in mind they can be easily changed out for not to much money so you not stuck with a sound you don't like.

By the way Friday the 13th L&M is doing a no interest finacing deal plus lots of stuff on sale.

Bev


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Budda said:


> any pickups in whatever guitar will get you the blues/rock stuff .
> 
> it's not so much about the pickups or the guitar, but how you use it. that said, some pickups/wood combinations/body styles make for a *slightly* better guitar towards X genre than others.
> 
> find a guitar that you're comfortable with!


i noticed that 
the guy in the guitar store made a 120$ squire telecaster sound good and i can't make the strat i like sound nice.
grr.

so it doesn't make a huge of a difference in pick ups and wood? hmm! i thought it was like oranges to apples. like the levels you can easily tell apart...


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Bevo said:


> What do you mean the rentals are to high?
> As in action or high on the wall?
> 
> Don't be shy have them take it down for you, make sure buddy at the store plays your guitar through an amp close to what you want.
> ...


i just saw their flier.
weeeee hooo! definately going there that friday.

but yeah. their high enough for me to touch, but not high enough for me to grab and pull off. grr.
and amp that i want is a modeling one with a tuner and some distortions right?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahh....if your into blues,then your lucky, as just about any guitar will do. Lotsa Les Paul players as well. It comes down more to the feel, and the look you want.
Amp wise something a little dirty would be nice, but dont need a ton of gain.
I bet you could get by fine with an Epiphone Valve Jr.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

epiphone valve junior...
okay okay.

i've been told that squier's are bad,
i've also been told recently that they're aren't half bad.

any comments on them?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gggelo said:


> epiphone valve junior...
> okay okay.
> 
> i've been told that squier's are bad,
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. Thats the problem with cheap guitars in general eg Squier, epiphone, Agile, etc...quality control. Many are good, but the ratio of lemons that sqeak by is very high. Its hard to make a blanket generalization on them by brand or model because of that. You may get one thats as good as its higher end counterpart, or one thats one step away from the wood pile.

So you have to play them to make sure its a winner, or can be with a good setup.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

If you like the Micro Cube for an amp, check out the Vox DA5. It's larger (5W vs. 2W) and has more effects/models. Very easy to use, and I'm pleased with mine.

As for Squiers, my main guitar right now is a Squier Deluxe 
http://www.squierguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=0300500523

Although a made a few mods to it, out of the box the guitar was just fine. It had been given a very thorough set-up at the store and even my inexperienced hands could tell it was one of the good ones. I suggest that if you're looking at a Squier Strat, take along someone that knows how to play as your mileage may vary, but I'm very happy with mine.

Part of the reasons I suggested Godin, was because their quality control is excellent and their prices affordable. My SD was $475 new and the Freeway Classic (all black) that I replaced it with was marked at $495 new. Used, Godins make good buys. Having said that, if your heart is set on a Strat then get a Strat of some sort (Squier or made-in-Mexico standard).


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Diablo said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Thats the problem with cheap guitars in general eg Squier, epiphone, Agile, etc...quality control. Many are good, but the ratio of lemons that sqeak by is very high. Its hard to make a blanket generalization on them by brand or model because of that. You may get one thats as good as its higher end counterpart, or one thats one step away from the wood pile.
> 
> So you have to play them to make sure its a winner, or can be with a good setup.


well i found a squier today that doesn't say it's been made by fender, strat sunburst style, 150.

was squier made by fender? or were they just owned and turned into mostly peices of crap?


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> If you like the Micro Cube for an amp, check out the Vox DA5. It's larger (5W vs. 2W) and has more effects/models. Very easy to use, and I'm pleased with mine.
> 
> As for Squiers, my main guitar right now is a Squier Deluxe
> http://www.squierguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=0300500523
> ...


what're some mods that are good to do on a guitar like squier? some people say they changed the tuners.... so i'm guessing that's the tuning pegs. anything else?


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

this review made me change my mind about squiers totally.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvW-fn8m2WA


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so since i'm buying used, how do i know that the pickups are any good? like they weren't replaced with crappy ones?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I changed the tuners (tuning pegs) to Grovers for $50 and the pickups to Fender vintage noiseless for $150 as well as different coloured hardware. Keep in mind you'll probably have to pay someone to install everything. Buying used parts would cut the costs dramatically.

My suggestion if you're buying used, try and take someone with you.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

oh man, i'm scared now.
the one i wanna buy is a mexican strat. but iuno if the electronics are still the same ones?
oh man oh man oh man.
is it easy to replace?
oh mannnn.


----------



## NIckZ (Feb 3, 2009)

You can look for something used some good deals are out there. 

Carvin and G&L are two brands that hold up well in the used market andyou can often score a good deal.

Since you mentioned kits - Carvin has a nice kit - strat style - you can get it with a bridge humbucker for about 400 US. Lots of nice options available like stainless steel frets and different radius options as well.
I put one together last year and for the money I spent on it -I thought it was a great deal and played very nicely.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> I changed the tuners (tuning pegs) to Grovers for $50 and the pickups to Fender vintage noiseless for $150 as well as different coloured hardware. Keep in mind you'll probably have to pay someone to install everything. Buying used parts would cut the costs dramatically.
> 
> My suggestion if you're buying used, try and take someone with you.


but i don't have any guitar friends


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have a soldering iron 
(about 40 watts power, or so)?

Do you know how to solder?

If you have the iron and some soldering skills, you can do this type of thing yourself. 

*Read up on what is involved*, get a wiring diagram from the internet and learn how to wire the pickups and pots.

the Seymour Duncan website has all the information (including video tutorials) that you will need.

These skills will pay off later when you want to do other mods.

Otherwise...pay a guitar tech to do it for you.

Dave


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

greco said:


> Do you have a soldering iron
> (about 40 watts power, or so)?
> 
> Do you know how to solder?
> ...


my dad knows how to, i can just mooch off him.

you think i should put new pick ups on them?


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

is it possible to repair pick ups?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> is it possible to repair pick ups?


Can you solder a piece of copper wire the thickness of a single strand of your hair?

This is what you would have to do if the winding is broken.

This is NOT a job for a beginner...it takes a lot of skill to wind/make pickups.

Dave


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Chances are, the pickups on the used MIM Strat are fine.

On a side note, as a novice you probably won't notice a difference either way and you always have the option of changing them out a later date. When looking at a used guitar, IMHO anyway, I would look more closely as how the neck feels and the condition of the body.

You can always have the seller play it a bit for you.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

what does it mean to set up a guitar?

do i need to get that done?
is it expensive?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> what does it mean to set up a guitar?
> 
> do i need to get that done?
> is it expensive?


Generally, a 'set-up' includes some or all of the following:
-Adjust action height, the height of strings above fretboard
-Adjust pickup height relative to strings
-Adjust bridge pieces so as to have correct intonation (proper tuning)
-Change of strings
-Adjustment of truss rod inside the neck
-Checking of frets, any filing work needed with frets sticking out or up

And probably a few other things I forgot. Generally speaking, new guitars purchased in-store will already be set-up or the service is provided free of charge. Used, depends on who you go to I suppose. Having never actually paid for one myself, I wouldn't know. The above steps are generally things you pick up as you learn to play.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> Generally, a 'set-up' includes some or all of the following:
> -Adjust action height, the height of strings above fretboard
> -Adjust pickup height relative to strings
> -Adjust bridge pieces so as to have correct intonation (proper tuning)
> ...


bah. the perks of buying new.
you think long and mcquade'll set up my guitar?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> bah. the perks of buying new.
> you think long and mcquade'll set up my guitar?


I expect if you bring a used guitar, yes they could set it up but no, they won't do it for free. Buy it from them, it'll be free. If you buy from them and they say no insist that they do or refuse to buy it, they'll cave.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

is this a good deal?
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1025198557.html

someone said to get one of these...

or should i just go for the voxda5 i think it was...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont think anyone buys a guitar and purposely puts in worse pickups than what were in it when they bought it, unless they are trying to screw you over...


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Budda said:


> I dont think anyone buys a guitar and purposely puts in worse pickups than what were in it when they bought it, unless they are trying to screw you over...


the pawn shop owner doesn't seem like the kind of guy to do that, i'll trust him that much!


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so yesterday + today, went pawn shopping, +10 stores? ish,
nothing really caught my eyes except...

350 red jackson guitar that looks like it had humbuckers? didn't sound too bad, the feel wasn't bad either, but the feel of the neck didn't really suck me in.
(30% off too)

a 150 squire guitar sunburst, awkwardly enough it didn't say made by fender. asked the owner he didn't know the age but the condition's very good, as for the electronics, didn't really find out.

a yamaha p bass pretty roughed up, no price, hidden behind some guitars, but just kept glancing at it.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

also picked up a vox da5 (last one in store) at tom lee, the manager (i think) also thinks it's a great little amp, vs the roland micro cube there's not much diff.

still like the mexi tele, the light blue one, but yeah, still hunting


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> is this a good deal?
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1025198557.html
> 
> someone said to get one of these...
> ...


I hate to do this to you, but it all depends on what you want.

The advantage to a modeling amp (not just the DA5) is that it models electronically other types of amps. This means you can have a wide variety of sounds at your disposal. The disadvantage is that these models are not as good (for lack of a better word) as the actual amps that are being imitated.

I was in your shoes almost exactly one year ago and started a thread just like this one. I like different genres of music but I tend to favor things on the lighter side like modern country, modern pop-punk/alternative, and many flavours of classic rock. Having said that, I enjoy the odd bit of Metallica and Black Sabbath. I like Hendrix and Clapton (guitars with single coils) but I also like Slash and Iommi (guitars with humbuckers). The problem was, I wanted to play both styles of music.

I chose a DA5 because I was looking for something:
-Small, cheap, limited power, different effects without having to buy pedals, and different models so I could play different styles of music
-At $130, I think the DA5 is a good amp for a beginner but it's never going to be as good at a $1000 tube amp. It's a fun little practice amp.

As for guitars, take your time. I chose the Godin SD because it was reasonably priced for a new guitar ($475) and it had a humbucker as well as single coils (HSS). I couldn't play a single note. I went by how it felt in my hands and in playing position, and how it sounded when the store staff played it. I traded it in for a Godin Freeway Classic with a HSH layout because I wanted something with a different sound.

I highly suggest using Youtube to help you shop. Look for clips of covers with different guitars, amps, and songs that you like. It'll give you a little bit of an idea of what things sound like.

In the grand scheme of things, you'll have plenty of time to change. I'm going to assume you're relatively young. Even if you're not, you're going to buy different guitars and amps over time. It's inevitable. When I bought my SD I figured I'd have it for life. It's gone in just under a year.

My advice to you for guitars, buy something that catches your eye. Something that feels comfortable to hold and strum the strings. 

Take into consideration what style you want to play, but keep in mind that at the beginning stages a Strat with all single coils will sound as bad playing death metal as it will playing blues or a Les Paul will sound as bad playing country as it goes playing heavy rock. Trust me, I know, I suck something aweful and can't play either. My guitars are far more capable than I am and will continue to be for awhile. Worry about technique and learning to play before worrying that Enter Sandman sounds better on a Les Paul than a Strat. **Still, my personal bias is for an HSH or HSS style guitar for a newbie like yourself, that way you get to experience both types of pickups and sounds.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Good post, happydude.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

oh man happydude, you make me one "happy dude."


the more i look around and look at other guitars my mind just keeps going back to that light blue made in mexico strat.

i think i might just go around one more time with my amp to really see if what's what.

thanks again everyone


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy dude, your experience is exactly what most of us have gone through at the begining..Well done!

If your set on that Strat but want to follow Happy's advice then budget an extra $100 to change your bridge pick up to a Seymour Duncan Hotrail in single coil size. That will include a used pickup and instalation.

This is a HOT pickup which is a humbucker in a smaller size. I have used it before and it will easily hold its own.

The modeling amp will also provide you with a metal sound even with single coils.

Go fondle that Strat again and see if it still feels good.

Bev


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks folks. I remember going through the exact same process last year and getting some good feedback from board members here.

So... whatcha get gggelo? :smile:


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm actually gonna go around one more time with the amp (and quite a lot of batteries.) and maybe check out 1-2 pawn shops.

but so far how much i like the strat just went up seeing as how nothing else really caught me.

but another one i wanna double check is a red jackson with i think humbuckers, the sound i get from it i like.

but thanks alot guys 

when i get famous i'll get a private eye to track all of you down and get you a nice little present :smile:


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Well then keep in mind I like Godins.... all of them. :smilie_flagge17:


Which amp did you get? If it's a DA5 I have some suggestions for you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont forget that you can get guitars with coil taps on humbuckers 

which means that even though you see two humbuckers, you can split them to get single-coil type sounds.

I think that the schecter Omen 6 has this feature? a bit more than you may want to spend new, but used it would be in the price range.

www.schecterguitars.com - im not 100% sure if it has coil tap or not. but when you find a nice omen 6, they scream


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> Well then keep in mind I like Godins.... all of them. :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> 
> Which amp did you get? If it's a DA5 I have some suggestions for you.


yup i got the da5.
brand new so i still have 29 days left to return it if i don't like it.

yippy kayay!


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Happy dude, your experience is exactly what most of us have gone through at the begining..Well done!
> 
> If your set on that Strat but want to follow Happy's advice then budget an extra $100 to change your bridge pick up to a Seymour Duncan Hotrail in single coil size. That will include a used pickup and instalation.
> 
> ...


so the seymour duncan hotrail, is like a humbucker that replaces the one farthest from the neck?
i like i like.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

so upgrading wise, what would you guys suggest?

besides the duncan pick up what else would you upgrade?

like later on or asap?

or maybe where to draw the line when it's just better off to buy a new guitar?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

See my PRS SE thread.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> yup i got the da5.
> brand new so i still have 29 days left to return it if i don't like it.
> 
> yippy kayay!


Fine choice.

When trying out a new guitar, I limit the effects to a little bit of reverb (at most the 9 o'clock position). Try the guitar on at least one of each setting (my pesonal choices are Clean 2, Blues 3 [my favorite actually], Crunch 2 and higain 3). Use different amounts of gain and volume but I tend to keep tone at roughly 12 o'clock. Heck, if you've got enough time try out all the positions and some effects. My point is that you ought not to limit yourself to one setting when trying the guitar out. Don't forget to try out different pickup combos using the selector switch on the guitar itself.

As for pickup upgrades, I would personally hold off until you know what you want. If you're looking for a metal sound and you have a single coil strat, the hot rails would be a good noise. Personally, I like my strat to sound like a strat so I opted for a set of Fender Vintage Noiseless pickups. After playing for a bit you'll know what you're looking for.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

Archer said:


> See my PRS SE thread.


i understood zero to none with that.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> Fine choice.
> 
> When trying out a new guitar, I limit the effects to a little bit of reverb (at most the 9 o'clock position). Try the guitar on at least one of each setting (my pesonal choices are Clean 2, Blues 3 [my favorite actually], Crunch 2 and higain 3). Use different amounts of gain and volume but I tend to keep tone at roughly 12 o'clock. Heck, if you've got enough time try out all the positions and some effects. My point is that you ought not to limit yourself to one setting when trying the guitar out. Don't forget to try out different pickup combos using the selector switch on the guitar itself.
> 
> As for pickup upgrades, I would personally hold off until you know what you want. If you're looking for a metal sound and you have a single coil strat, the hot rails would be a good noise. Personally, I like my strat to sound like a strat so I opted for a set of Fender Vintage Noiseless pickups. After playing for a bit you'll know what you're looking for.


there's this...
callahan mexi strat upgrade kit?

http://www.callahamguitars.com/upgrades.htm

worth it?

how about i heard someone say grovers or something...


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> Fine choice.
> 
> When trying out a new guitar, I limit the effects to a little bit of reverb (at most the 9 o'clock position). Try the guitar on at least one of each setting (my pesonal choices are Clean 2, Blues 3 [my favorite actually], Crunch 2 and higain 3). Use different amounts of gain and volume but I tend to keep tone at roughly 12 o'clock. Heck, if you've got enough time try out all the positions and some effects. My point is that you ought not to limit yourself to one setting when trying the guitar out. Don't forget to try out different pickup combos using the selector switch on the guitar itself.
> 
> As for pickup upgrades, I would personally hold off until you know what you want. If you're looking for a metal sound and you have a single coil strat, the hot rails would be a good noise. Personally, I like my strat to sound like a strat so I opted for a set of Fender Vintage Noiseless pickups. After playing for a bit you'll know what you're looking for.


how do i set up reverb?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

gggelo said:


> i understood zero to none with that.


.


I made a post that is still close to the top of the forum. I got a PRS SE and upgraded it into a killer guitar for ~500 dollars in total.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> how do i set up reverb?


On the panel at the top of the amp, you'll notice that at the bottom left of that panel there is a dial with "Effects" above it. Reverb is the effect on the very right of that dial, turn the dial all the way clockwise to select the reverb effect.

There is a smaller dial, just to the left of the Effects dial, with two arrows pointing away from the small dial and with "Edit 1" above it. This controls how strong the effect is. I leave the line on that small dial at the 9 o'clock position so that it's even with the "hold/edit 2" arrow line. If you move it further clockwise to the right, the reverb effect becomes stronger.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

happydude said:


> On the panel at the top of the amp, you'll notice that at the bottom left of that panel there is a dial with "Effects" above it. Reverb is the effect on the very right of that dial, turn the dial all the way clockwise to select the reverb effect.
> 
> There is a smaller dial, just to the left of the Effects dial, with two arrows pointing away from the small dial and with "Edit 1" above it. This controls how strong the effect is. I leave the line on that small dial at the 9 o'clock position so that it's even with the "hold/edit 2" arrow line. If you move it further clockwise to the right, the reverb effect becomes stronger.


i tried reading the owner's manual and it was telling me about timing and creating programs.
bahhhumbug.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Honestly, I've never bothered to learn about that.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgYj1nlNFeU

this just made switching pick ups x10000 harder.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

this list
http://www.blguitar.com/lesson/beginner/buying_used_guitars.html
is scaring the bejeesus out of me.
i don't know what half of it means!
i'm really hesitant to buy the guitar i want now...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Twelve pages and nothing...

You don't have any friends that know someone who plays guitar that could give you some one on one advice?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

gggelo said:


> this list
> http://www.blguitar.com/lesson/beginner/buying_used_guitars.html
> is scaring the bejeesus out of me.
> i don't know what half of it means!
> i'm really hesitant to buy the guitar i want now...


Dude, calm down. If buying used scares the heck out of you, buy used from a store because at least then you have some recourse or save some more pennies and buy new. And don't even worry about pickups now. It's not really going to matter for the first year or two and even then just pay someone to do it.


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Twelve pages and nothing...
> 
> You don't have any friends that know someone who plays guitar that could give you some one on one advice?


my circle of friends don't have any ideas about guitars, even more so electric. they're all dancers and/or school friends.

*sigh.


----------

